# Cheap eBay chainsaws



## awg (18 October 2012)

Has anyone bought, or have experience, or opinion, on those $100 chainsaws that are flooding Ebay ?

They are Chinese made of course, 100,000+ sold though

this is the sort of thing
http://www.ebay.com.au/itm/160896034740?ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT&_trksid=p3984.m1423.l2649

I suspect they would be fairly unreliable and have a short lifespan, a name brand equivalant is 3 to 5 times the price, at least


----------



## chiff (18 October 2012)

I have not bought any of these chain saws on ebay but have been researching them...as much as is possible... for weeks.
I was going to take the plunge and bid for the Holzfaller ...but I got my Husq 371 running ok again with the aid of a new oil pump and worm from ebay uk....fifteen year old saw and very good still.
The Holzfaller looks like a Stihl...my guess is that it is a copy made in China but stats look good 3/8 inch chain 72 cc and max 13500 revs...all modern safety features and auto adjustable oiler etc.
However it is hard to find anyone that has used it to review it.
On ebay there is a saw advertised as the renowned Takana  chainsaw 72cc very cheap.Further research will show that Tanaka the Japanese saw only manufactures up to 49.8 cc.A  little slight of hand there.
Craftsman saws were oleo-mac...still made in Italy.Zenoah...japanese made saw...
 now factory owned by Husqvarna.
Whether to buy a real cheapie...up to you...and consider what use it will have and do you want a saw that will last...maybe they are ok.
As I said research and reviews are hard to find. cheers

.


----------



## ajjack (18 October 2012)

At $100 they are certainly cheap enough.

About 3 years ago I bought a small Chinese GMC 25cc with 10 in bar
and amazingly the thing is still working, though its rarely used now.
Around the backyard I use an electric chainsaw and theres no starting
problems with this one and its a lot quieter than the gas powered models.

If you are looking for a branded item then Bunnings is selling McCulloch 
in 36cc/400 bar for $220, in the current catalog.
May be Chinese built but worth checking out.


----------



## IFocus (18 October 2012)

Bought a Chinese pole saw 42cc from Easy sales, its cheap and nasty but goes great starts every time  the  chain is US made motor is pretty good.

Brother brought one (pole saw)for the vineyard he is at and raves about it.

We both have used chain saws since our teens

The saw you are looking at I will buy if my current cheapy (Talon) dies, seems it just smokes more.

I also use Chinese fire fighting pumps which go great my 6.5 hp is at least 6 years old still starts first pull.


----------



## chiff (18 October 2012)

If you google ...discussion Chinese chainsaws are rubbish...users rate Chinese chain saws.The consensus seems to be that they are OK...some have had bad experiences...but most seem pleased with the value for money.Nothing like professional saws but the cost is minimal in comparison.


----------



## So_Cynical (18 October 2012)

Going by the price its a Chinese saw, its cheap because its crap...pure and simple.

Never thought i would ever see a throw away chain saw. 

My Echo saw is 10 years old, it wasn't cheap when i bought it 10 years ago and its certainly not crap and would be worth 2 or 3 times what that new Chinese saw is selling for....you only get what you pay for.


----------



## Smurf1976 (18 October 2012)

So_Cynical said:


> Never thought i would ever see a throw away chain saw.



It's going that way with everything these days. Either you do your own repairs using your own "free" labour or it's just not financially viable to repair things. Environmentally it's a disaster that's for sure, but it's the way the world has gone. For the average person who has to pay the full cost of labour, it's cheaper to simply replace unless it's an upmarket model.


----------



## sptrawler (18 October 2012)

It actually gets to the point where it is cheaper to replace than repair. Parts and the mark up can actually cost more than a replacement and this applies to cars also.
I have a car, trade in value $22k, recon motor cost $22k.


----------



## tinhat (18 October 2012)

As for cheap is cheerful it depends on the tool. For mains power hammer drills I can buy a lot of $40 cheap crap ones from Bunnings instead of spending four times more on say a Makita or DeWalt brand. For cordless multipurpose drills though I wouldn't waste money on a cheap one because its the quality of the battery that matters there. When it comes to powerful and more dangerous tools such as angle grinders and chain saws I splash out. 

I have a chainsaw - don't know the brand, probably Stihl which I inherited from my father which is probably at least twenty-five years old. Always works like a charm and I cut down and trim a lot of cabbage tree palms which are very wet and really gunk it up. It gets a good work out. I also have a Stihl pole chain saw that works like a charm - never a problem.

I get a bit nervous with chain saws, they are dangerous things. I wouldn't muck about with a cheap one. Does it matter if the thing packs it in half way during the job? If you are just cutting up firewood maybe not. If you are doing serious tree lopping it probably does. If you are only going to use it once or twice then it probably doesn't warrant a big investment either - take your chances.


----------



## stewiejp (19 October 2012)

_If you are looking for a branded item then Bunnings is selling McCulloch
in 36cc/400 bar for $220_

I bought one of these a few years ago (maybe 3) and use the thing extensively especially in the lead up to winter (log fire/canara wood heaters) and it hasn't missed a beat. Don't know if it's 36 or 40" but going strong.

"Cheap Talon" if I remember correctly are made by McCulloch or another reasonably regarded brand. If there are any problems just take them back to the shop, Bunnings and Mitre 10 have a pretty good return policy.


----------



## chiff (19 October 2012)

I believe that McCulloch is now owned by Husqvarna-gives one a bit more confidence.
I did buy a 52cc brushcutter on ebay...powerful and runs well,too well to be used for cutting grass.The first time that I used it I hit a stone.This smashed the string head and the debris guard.I did buy the cheapie for cutting down broom bushes with a blade ,but too powerful to cut grass with-that with the poor quality of the debris guard and string head.
I have gone back to my 25cc Talon for grass...a look at the talon will show that all fittings are of a much better quality -especially the metal reinforced debris guard-and starts first pull ...yeeha


----------



## awg (19 October 2012)

My 25 yr old Mcullough is sitting in a hundred pieces atm, the auto oiler is failed, it would cost me more in parts to fix, and it has never been all that good really, have rebuilt the carb at least twice.

The main issue that concerns me is the quality of the steel in the bars, as I believe the chains are ok and the other parts are usually copies of proven designs.

I am a bit of a wizard at starting reluctant motors, but I do agree a chainsaw is a dangerous beast.

The Bunnings small motors are all Chinese and have quite a high initial rate of not starting at all , but other than that they seem to last ok.

I am after the 20"...a Sthil is over $1000


----------



## chiff (19 October 2012)

As you no doubt know-you can ask what the origin of the bar is ...oregon carlton etc-when I was buying a lot there was an Australian made bar that we used as well -quite ok
It would have to be very deficient if your bar was no good -but who knows where they make them now.
We always used the shortest bar that we could get away with-less oil required and minimal loss of power (power lost feeding the chain around a long bar)
Now that I am a bit older I use a longer bar-not as far to bend when trimming.
I found that there was not much difference in quality between Stihl and Husqvarna,but where the Husqvarna was preferable was with the lower price of parts and spares.
If the reviews are correct there are some other brands that have improved and are challenging the big two.eg the Echo 60cc? model gets rave reviews.


----------



## DB008 (28 December 2012)

awg said:


> Has anyone bought, or have experience, or opinion, on those $100 chainsaws that are flooding Ebay ?
> 
> They are Chinese made of course, 100,000+ sold though
> 
> I suspect they would be fairly unreliable and have a short lifespan, a name brand equivalant is 3 to 5 times the price, at least




Having just borrowed a friends chainsaw to cut down a palm tree a few days ago, l would pay for quality.

It was an electric chainsaw and went ok for the first 20 minutes, then died. GMC brand l think, 1780 watts (?). Cost was around $80-$100.

In all honesty, I was surprised at how good cut, but l would not buy electric ever again (petrol only) and in the future, l would purchase some sort of extended warranty if it was on offer.


----------



## Julia (28 December 2012)

DB008 said:


> and in the future, l would purchase some sort of extended warranty if it was on offer.



Don't waste your money on the upsale by the retailer of so called extended warranty.
All purchases are covered by the government statutory warranty.
http://www.accc.gov.au/content/index.phtml/itemId/815360


----------



## Daffyduck (28 December 2012)

awg said:


> I am after the 20"...a Sthil is over $1000




If you're looking at a saw with a 20" bar i'm guessing you intend to give it a fairly decent work out with what you intend cutting. As long as you aren't cutting dry wood (and you shouldn't be) a good quality, smaller saw would be sufficient for intermittent domestic use. I'd suggest you steer clear of cheap stuff and look at a Stihl, Echo or Husqvarna. I have a small Stihl, cost around $350 and it's a beast.


----------



## pixel (28 December 2012)

stewiejp said:


> _If you are looking for a branded item then Bunnings is selling McCulloch
> in 36cc/400 bar for $220_




I have only good things to say about the McCulloch:
Have had two "Eager Beaver", for about 9 years each. Used them extensively for cutting hardwood, both for the fireplace and woodcraft. And when I say "hardwood" I mean really *hard* wood, like jam, wandoo, jarrah, mulga etc. Bought the first one in 1987 in Karratha to cut desert timber for woodturning. Lost it when a discerning burglar appreciated quality and took it from our backyard. Thanks to Allianz, the replacement cost me only $100 excess and went equally well. After moving into a small retirement unit, I sold it to a friend, who had just bought a weekend cabin down South and needed something to maintain firebreaks around it. afaik it's still going strong.

As an aside: A workmate had bought one of the electric El Cheapos from China. About once a year, around Green Waste collection time, he would borrow the Eager Beaver to prune some shrubs and fruit trees in his backyard. The electric toy wasn't even good enough for that.


----------



## burglar (28 December 2012)

pixel said:


> ... a discerning burglar appreciated quality and took it from our backyard. ...




It wasn't me, I don't have an "Eager Beaver"


----------



## skc (29 December 2012)

What model do people recommend for a Zombie apocalypse?


----------



## Smurf1976 (29 December 2012)

DB008 said:


> In all honesty, I was surprised at how good cut, but l would not buy electric ever again (petrol only) and in the future, l would purchase some sort of extended warranty if it was on offer.



Fuel - Not sure what the situation is elsewhere, but around here the law is pretty clear. No petrol powered chain saws to be used within 250m of a property not owned by the saw user. That means they're effectively banned in the suburbs.

In practice they are used and I assume that professional tree fellers etc have some sort of permit. But I'm just pointing out that at least some local councils place noise restrictions on them in urban environments.

Warranty - what Julia has said. With few exceptions, extended warranties are a waste of money in my opinion.


----------



## Logique (30 December 2012)

Chainsaws are dangerous. I would not take the risk on a brand I didn't know or trust, and certainly not one that retails new for $100.  Stihl and Husqvarna are market leaders for a reason, and they'll outlast plenty of cheap saws.


----------



## tech/a (30 December 2012)

Logique said:


> Chainsaws are dangerous. I would not take the risk on a brand I didn't know or trust, and certainly not one that retails new for $100.  Stihl and Husqvarna are market leaders for a reason, and they'll outlast plenty of cheap saws.




Disagree.
I have a cheap Chinese brand for domestic use
Starts every time and does the job.
Cost me about $130 new.

The cost of an average night out.

I'm not going into the forestry business.
If it stuffs up I'll throw it away. 
Used it a bit---have sharpened the blade
4 times.


----------



## Logique (30 December 2012)

Alright Tech, 
but please don't cut your fingers off, else we would be down an important player on the TA roster. Need you to keep delivering those charts.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (30 December 2012)

Does anyone have any experience of a Texas Chainsaw?

gg


----------



## chiff (31 December 2012)

I noticed a cheap 81cc shogun chainsaw on Crazy Sales...However I noticed that the saw did not have a chain-brake.Probably the most important safety feature on a chainsaw.I enquired whether there was something wrong with their photo of the chainsaw.The reply I got was close to this "Chainsaws sold in Australia are not covered by any safety regulations.Thank you .Have a nice day"


----------



## dogphlap (17 October 2013)

chiff said:


> I noticed a cheap 81cc shogun chainsaw on Crazy Sales..."




I just purchased via eBay a 24" Shogun chainsaw.
It looks OK but the instruction booklet seems to be for a different model.
I've emailed the seller a picture showing a control knob who's function I can only guess at.
There are also references (in the instruction booklet) to two other controls that don't appear to exist on my saw.

I have bought a few cheap chainsaws with good results.
From Aldi I got a good one that always starts on the first pull (unless the fuel filter has become blocked, which it does about every two years, if yours is difficult to start try that).
From Bunnings I had an electric GMC (1800W ?) one that was also fine but after a few years I noticed the drive sprocket was worn. Attempts to get a replacement were unsuccessful (it still works OK but I don't use it much now because the sprocket will die soon).
I bought a Makita electric chain saw for a tree pruning robot I was (still am) building and had no trouble getting spare drive sprokets for that.

To state the obvious: when you buy a chain saw you should expect to have to replace the chain and bar after a bit of work. These are consumables.

I also have a small pole chainsaw but I'm just a small man and find it difficult to use when fully extended (too heavy and unwieldy).

Anyway just my 2 cents worth.  I'll make another post if my seller gets back to me about the Shogun controls.


----------



## chiff (17 October 2013)

I finally bit the bullet and bought a small chainsaw off Ebay...a Sanli 38cc...very pleased with it...paid around $90.very light and easy start etc.
Some mob in Melbourne had a heap for sale,but have not seen them lately  on Ebay,Sanli  owned by Husqvarna.
Saves lugging the big ones around when only doing  little jobs.


----------



## DB008 (8 April 2015)

Looking for an update on this thread.

Now looking to get one - have a bit of timber to cut down and what-not (some palm trees are like octopus - cut one arm off, another appears). Electric is a no-no from my previous experience. I don't think that petrol ones are banned here in QLD as l often hear the neighbours on the weekends using them.

Here is one from 'Masters' own brand - Wesco - $149.

https://www.masters.com.au/product/100503721/wesco-40cm-37cc-petrol-chainsaw-ws37pcs-black

What do ya reckon?

(Ps, l purchased a Masters 'Wesco' branded lawn-mower recently and it hasn't missed a beat)


----------



## sptrawler (8 April 2015)

DB008 said:


> Looking for an update on this thread.
> 
> Now looking to get one - have a bit of timber to cut down and what-not (some palm trees are like octopus - cut one arm off, another appears). Electric is a no-no from my previous experience. I don't think that petrol ones are banned here in QLD as l often hear the neighbours on the weekends using them.
> 
> ...




Firstly Danny, if your going to cut down a palm tree, rent a big saw 65cc+ with a reasonably long bar 24". Palms are a pain to cut through, as they are fibrous and choke up the bar and chain, causing stretched chains and cooked bars.

But for general purpose around the house, that saw looks o.k with a great return refund policy.
37cc is really at the light end of chainsaws, and will struggle to drive a 16" bar, much more suited to a 14" bar as it won't bog down as much.
A 37cc petrol will have a similar capability to a 2000w electric. 
IMO 50cc with an 18" -  20" bar is a good all round chainsaw.
Like I said, only my opinion. 
I've had saws upto 85cc with 28" bars. Now I live in the city, I have a $60 Talon 2000w electric and find it o.k for my jobs. 
Which reminds me, I must get it back of the mate, I lent it to.

Edit: The other thing I have heard with these cheap saws is, they use chains that you can't replace, because they are odd sizes that no one carries. Worth checking out, if you are going to keep it for a while.


----------



## drsmith (8 April 2015)

DB008 said:


> Here is one from 'Masters' own brand - Wesco - $149.



The bar on the above has the same branding as the Bunnings Ozito so I wonder whether it's the same manufacturer under a different name through a different hardware chain.

I've had 4 small chainsaws in total, a GMC electric, an Ozito petrol and I currently have an Ozito electric and Stihl petrol. 

Of the 4, the Ozito petrol was by far the worst. It was essentially a piece of junk that rattled apart. The design was also such that when refuelling immediately after use, any existing fuel would sometimes be boiling in the tank from the heat of the engine. I did though manage to get it to work again after on one occasion putting bar oil in the fuel tank and fuel in the oil tank. 
Still, I wouldn't buy another one but I do have other Ozito stuff which so far has worked fine.

The Ozito electric is fine but it's really only for intermittent cutting of small stuff. That's where electric is so handy over petrol. It's only going when the triggers are pressed and so one doesn't have to constantly stop and start the thing to move branches/pieces of wood around.  The old GMC chainsaw had more power and I got a lot of use but something eventually gave causing it to rev too high. Instant trip to the bin at that point.

The GMC and Ozito's were all cheapies. The Stihl wasn't cheap but is a good saw although I only use it very occasionally. 

There's nothing wrong with electric provided the usual precautions are followed. That is a sharp chain, bar oil and don't flog it. With electric, I keep the power cord out of harms way behind me.


----------



## Tisme (9 April 2015)

DB008 said:


> (Ps, l purchased a Masters 'Wesco' branded lawn-mower recently and it hasn't missed a beat)




I have one of those Ryobi mowers with a big capacity overhead cam Subaru motor bolted on and I have to say it is a joy to use in long grass.

My chain saws are; a short bar B&D I have used for 35 years in the WA bush and here in QLD; and the bar adaptors with extension onto my Victa brush cutter, which is great at cutting branches at high level.


----------



## Macquack (9 April 2015)

A chainsaw is mightier than the Great White Shark.

http://www.abc.net.au/news/2014-09-14/greg-norman-chainsaw-accident/5742686


----------



## awg (9 April 2015)

As the OP, I can report the cheap Chinese saw died in the ass within the 12mth "warranty" period, but I didnt bother sending it back, as when I investigated the reason for failure, was not impressed with fuel line quality at all.

It did cut very well, and was i believe a copy of a Stihl, but with lesser quality parts, especially plastic main cog.

Found that Bunnings had the Mcullough brand at a good price, was pleasantly surprised to find it stamped Husqvarna..made in USA even!  I am happy with it.

I read online that one should buy 2 of the cheap ebay saws...that is, one for spares.
Dont know if the manafacturers provide any spare parts support, but the repairers generally wont touch them, its not economic.


----------



## Smurf1976 (9 April 2015)

awg said:


> I read online that one should buy 2 of the cheap ebay saws...that is, one for spares.




I don't know much about chainsaws specifically, but for power tools in general there's really three categories:

1. Trade quality, name brand tools. These last a very long time even in heavy professional use but are priced accordingly.

2. Cheaper versions of name brands and "cheap" name brands as such. These are aimed primarily at the DIY market. It's generally a decent tool as such but manufactured with cheap parts which aren't as durable. Plastic instead of metal. Lower grade insulation on the (electric) motor windings and so on.

3. The assortment of unknown name tools that you find at big box hardware stores or online. Some will do the job, others fall apart quickly. They might last a DIY project or 3 but that's about it.

All that said, how you go about using it makes a lot of difference too. Some people tend to ruin tools quickly, others keep them for years with no troubles and that is somewhat true regardless of the tool's actual quality. Personally, I've always been in the "look after it" category and still have plenty of tools, both hand and power tools, from last century. 

A word about fuel in 2 stroke powered devices:

98 Octane - quite likely will end up burning the muffler out. And the longer its' stored, the worse it gets in that regard. Avoid this stuff.

95 - stores better than other grades but does have the effect of running slightly lean. Not a real problem, but it's not chemically correct for combustion as such. 

91 - generally the correct grade of petrol for most two stroke power equipment. Downside is it needs to be kept stored very airtight otherwise the octane falls quite rapidly. Plastic containers are generally airtight, those 5 litre metal cans commonly associated with lawnmowers aren't.

Anything containing ethanol - best avoided. Firstly it will run lean, secondly it can cause oil mixing issues.

In short, 91 is fine or alternatively 95. No ethanol.

And a word about 2 stroke oil:

FA rated (or no rating) = the lowest grade of lubrication and the most smoke.

FB = better lubrication but no real improvement with the smoke.

FC = considerably less smoke than the lower grades.

FD = synthetic. Not suitable for all engines but it's the highest grade as such.

Personally I always use FC rated oil which is easily available at Caltex service stations. Mixed with fuel (91) and stored in an airtight container I've never had trouble with it going stale etc and it's definitely cleaner running than the lower grades of oil.

Note that brand isn't a good guide to the rating in itself - there's some big brand but bottom performance stuff available. 

And a word about the engines themselves - many of the high revving small 2 strokes do need to be properly warmed up by idling for a couple of minutes. Fail to do that and it wears the engine out more quickly. Manual usually specifies any warm up period, and often a cool down period as well. There's a reason for that....


----------



## maragle (14 June 2015)

Logique said:


> Chainsaws are dangerous. I would not take the risk on a brand I didn't know or trust, and certainly not one that retails new for $100.  Stihl and Husqvarna are market leaders for a reason, and they'll outlast plenty of cheap saws.




I have had mixed experience with Chinese equipment, their knock off Yanmar type small diesel engines aren't brilliant, their knock off Honda type petrol engines are generally fine. I bought two fire pumps from ebay both twin impeller high head centrifugal pumps, one was much cheaper than the other, I got 12 hours out of that one. The other one I kept for years and used for general water transfer, it only died because the frost got it.

I have always bought Husqvarna saws and more lately a Stihl as well. About six and a half years back I bought a BaumAGr 46cc lightweight saw on ebay out of curiosity because I couldn't believe anyone could retail any chain saw for $76 (auction price). I have to say it was fairly well built, nothing has fallen off and the chain brake always works. I paid for it with the first ton of firewood I cut and it has been giving back to me for over six years. At this point it is at the point of wearing out but I am way ahead. No spare parts required in that time other than a couple of chains. I ended up preferring to use it than my expensive Husqvarna 460 which has never lived up to my expectations and continues to give trouble.


----------



## COOLHAND (8 September 2020)

Dolmar are good saws which Makita just bought out, Echo, Husqys, Sthil, but also Good Japanese  saws are Shindawai.


----------

